# Solved: Excel- copy and paste without hidden rows?



## drewmeister_sd (Aug 24, 2007)

Greetings.

I have a pivot table that I'm trying to pull a sample from. It is 1800 rows, of which about 400 have data that I want to use for my sample selection. I'm trying to generate my sample randomly. I've hidden the empty rows. I tried to copy this into another file, but the hidden rows are included as well. Data sort doesn't work, or I can't get it to work. 

Any ideas? I was hoping to just copy the data only rows into a new file and generate random numbers for my sample, using the row #s as my selection criteria.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Select the area.
Hit Edit-->Go To-->Special-->Visible Cells only
Copy.

Try that. I'm pretty sure it works, tho I didn't test it.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

If that doesn't work for you drewmeister_sd, try uploading a small sample of your work and lining out how you would like it to look.


----------



## drewmeister_sd (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you so much Anne!

I read through 2 different manuals and couldn't find a solution. I was going to chuck my fancy statistically valid, random sample selection. My boss will like to hear this! :up:


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Cool beans, Drew.


----------

